# New group for northern va!



## Nessa284 (Mar 9, 2008)

HI EVERYONE,
i would like to start a casual support group in my area in northern VA (Stafford,Alexandra, Woodbridge) but i don't really know much about how to get it started or if anyone would want to join? I do know their is a SAS support group in D.C but it way to hard for me to get too from where i am and i want something out of the city.

If anyone could give me tips or ideas, i would really appreciate it! 
Thanks :yes


----------



## Interlude (Dec 11, 2013)

I live in NOVA. I've found other groups (mommy/baby) by using a website called meetup.com. I did a quick search, and there is a group in Fairfax called: Northern Virginia Anxiety & Panic Disorders Meetup Group, so other people have used it for similar groups. 

You could always start up a group and see if there is interest. It scares me a bit to think of going to something like that, but I would be willing to give it a try.


----------

